# Eclipse Indigo , geschweifte / eckige Klammer funzt nicht immer



## delphiking1980 (6. Mrz 2012)

Hallo,

ich verwende Eclipse Indigo und irgendwie funktioniert die geschweifte bzw Eckige Klammer nicht mehr kennt jemand das problem ?

Meine Lösung ist Eclipse aus machen und wieder neustarten dann funktioniert das manchmal , manchmal muss ich auch den Rechner neustarten.

Komisch ist nur das auf meiner VM die auf der gleichen Kiste läuft (SVN und DB Server) das ganze funktioniert.

Komisch.


----------



## eRaaaa (6. Mrz 2012)

Hast du JBoss(-Plugins) installiert zufällig?


----------



## delphiking1980 (6. Mrz 2012)

nicht das ich es manuell installiert hätte.


----------



## Paddelpirat (6. Mrz 2012)

Oder hast du das Tastenlayout verändert? Per Tastenkombination auf englisch gestellt oder so ein Quark?


----------



## delphiking1980 (6. Mrz 2012)

Paddelpirat hat gesagt.:


> Oder hast du das Tastenlayout verändert? Per Tastenkombination auf englisch gestellt oder so ein Quark?



dachte ich zuerst auch nur die umlaute funktionieren ja


----------

